# Engine removal



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Looks like I will be pulling the engine out of my sons 68 goat
We are going to have it rebuilt, will get more into that later.
Where are the best points for attaching the chain for pulling out the engine ?
Been better then 35 years since the last engine I pulled:confused
Also what's easier, pulling trans with engine or drop trans out first.

Bill


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Dunno about "best", but since I've got one of those engine leveler doodads with the long-screw and 4 chains coming off it, I secure it with good grade-8 bolts into the 'corners' of the intake manifold. Make sure to use bolts that are long enough to get a good 'bite' into the threads.

I've found it's less hassle to pull the engine and tranny separately.

Bear


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks Bear
I got one of them there doodads you be talking about ......
Now it comes back to me what it is for:lol:

Going to have a whole lot of questions, once we get it apart.......
Hope you don't mind 
Bill


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

No problem at all.

If your leveler has angled steel tabs on the ends that the bolts go through like mine does, be sure to orient them so that the weight of the engine tends to "spread" them instead of going the other way. Going the other way tends to cause them to obscure the bolt, making it "interesting" to remove 

Bear


----------



## rvp986 (Sep 19, 2012)

Bear... For us younger guys, would that be called a "Cherry Picker"? If so, thought they were only used for pickin' Cherries? No wonder I found it a lot a work pickin' Cherries.


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks again Bear
Is there any reason why I even need to remove the trany and bell housing , or does it make it easier for reinstall 
The trany...4speed .....was just rebuilt along with a new clutch.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

I have seen it done both ways. One of my friends had a 1970 Olds W31 with a 4 speed. He disconnected the bell housing from the block to remove the engine. I wasn't around when he reinstalled, but he did the entire job without dropping the trans. I would have thought it would be difficult to line up the input shaft and the clutch. This same guy did the same thing on a 69 Shelby. So the answer is it can be done. I would suspect that the reinstall would be easier without the trans in place, especially on a standard shift car.

Good luck with it!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've done it just about every way. The one that works best for me is to bolt the chain to the back of the passenger cylinder head (by the coil mount bracket) and cross it over to the front of the driver's side head. The cherry picker hook can be moved to center the load very easily. Separating the engine/trans gives much more wiggle room with much less chance of damage, especially on the install. Good luck.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Remember to support both the front of the tranny and the rear of the engine before seperating. Do I smell a 461 stoker in your future?


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> Do I smell a 461 stoker in your future?


Yea that's what we are thinking, maybe a set of aluminum heads 
Looks like we will be rebuilding it a few years earlier then planned.
Whether we use this block we will wait and see once it's torn down. We have available if we want it a 400 block out of a 70 Goat.

We are not going to rebuild it ourselves...I know my limitations...Brent and I are pulling it at home. 
Worked some on it this weekend, should be able to have it on the ground some time this week, then it will be off to a couple of local guys that have been building engines for years, actually one of them worked for me 10 years in my body shop.


----------

